# Probleme bei der Installation



## ToBu (24. März 2016)

Hallo, ich wechsel gerade von Froxlor auf ispconfig und habe leider Probleme bei der Installation.
Ich nutze einen vServer mit Debian 7.9.
Folgende Anleitung nutze ich:

```
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/ispconfig-install-script-debian/
```
Leider werden einige Fehler bei der Installation angezeigt … und nun hängt er bei der SQL Installation fest … es fehlt etwas und ich bin überfragt wie ich diese behebe!?

```
root@web:/tmp/ispconfig_setup-master# ./install.sh
Checking your system, please wait...
./install.sh: line 48: /tmp/ispconfig_setup-master/distros/debian7/askquestions_multiserver.sh: No such file or directory
Welcome to ISPConfig Setup Script v.2.0.2
This software is developed by Temporini Matteo
with the support of the community.
You can visit my website at the followings URLS
http://www.servisys.it http://www.temporini.net
and contact me with the following information
contact email/hangout: temporini.matteo@gmail.com
skype: matteo.temporini
=========================================
ISPConfig 3 System installer
=========================================
This script will do a nearly unattended intallation of
all software needed to run ISPConfig 3.
When this script starts running, it'll keep going all the way
So before you continue, please make sure the following checklist is ok:
- This is a clean standard clean installation for supported systems
- Internet connection is working properly
The detected Linux Distribution is:  Debian GNU/Linux 7 (wheezy)
Is this correct? (y/n)y
Checking internet connection...
OK
./install.sh: line 119: [: ==: unary operator expected
./install.sh: line 122: AskQuestionsMultiserver: command not found
Updating apt and upgrading currently installed packages... done
Installing basic packages... Reconfigure dash done
Installing mysql...
```
Nun habe ich den Debian Server noch einmal frisch aufgesetzt.

Am Einfachsten und schnellsten wäre es wenn mir jemand von den ispconfig Profis ispconfig via ssh installiert!?


----------



## Till (24. März 2016)

Die offizielle ISPConfig Installationsanleitung findest Du hier:

https://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-wheezy-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-p3

da Dein vServer ja schon ein installiertes Basis System hat, startest Du einfach bei Kapitel 8 der Anleitung.


----------



## ToBu (24. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für den Link mit der Anleitung

bis 12 lief alles nach Plan, dann die erste Meldung:


```
root@web:/# apt-get install apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-doc apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils libexpat1 ssl-cert libapache2-mod-php5 php5 php5-common php5-gd php5-mysql php5-imap phpmyadmin php5-cli php5-cgi libapache2-mod-fcgid apache2-suexec php-pear php-auth php5-mcrypt mcrypt php5-imagick imagemagick libapache2-mod-suphp libruby libapache2-mod-ruby libapache2-mod-python php5-curl php5-intl php5-memcache php5-memcached php5-ming php5-ps php5-pspell php5-recode php5-snmp php5-sqlite php5-tidy php5-xmlrpc php5-xsl memcached
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree      
Reading state information... Done
libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
libapache2-mod-php5 set to manually installed.
php5 is already the newest version.
php5-cli is already the newest version.
php5-cli set to manually installed.
php5-common is already the newest version.
php5-common set to manually installed.
apache2-mpm-prefork is already the newest version.
apache2-mpm-prefork set to manually installed.
apache2-utils is already the newest version.
apache2-utils set to manually installed.
apache2.2-common is already the newest version.
apache2.2-common set to manually installed.
libexpat1 is already the newest version.
libexpat1 set to manually installed.
ssl-cert is already the newest version.
ssl-cert set to manually installed.
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
php5-memcached : Depends: libmemcached11 but it is not installable
php5-ming : Depends: phpapi-20100525
php5-ps : Depends: phpapi-20100525
E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
```


----------



## Till (24. März 2016)

Ruf mal auf:

apt-get update

und dann nochmal:

apt-get install apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-doc apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils libexpat1 ssl-cert libapache2-mod-php5 php5 php5-common php5-gd php5-mysql php5-imap phpmyadmin php5-cli php5-cgi libapache2-mod-fcgid apache2-suexec php-pear php-auth php5-mcrypt mcrypt php5-imagick imagemagick libapache2-mod-suphp libruby libapache2-mod-ruby libapache2-mod-python php5-curl php5-intl php5-memcache php5-memcached php5-ming php5-ps php5-pspell php5-recode php5-snmp php5-sqlite php5-tidy php5-xmlrpc php5-xsl memcached


----------



## Till (24. März 2016)

Ersetz mal die /etc/apt/sources.list Datei Deines Servers mit der aus dem tutorial (schritt 7), dann apt-get update und nochmal versuchen die Pakete zu installieren. Es kann sein dass Dein Server anbieter keine vollständige sources.list die auch contrib pakete enthält vorinstalliert hat.


----------



## ToBu (24. März 2016)

Ok ... das werde ich machen
ich habe gerade entdeckt das meine 
/etc/network/interfaces 
ganz anders aussieht!?


```
# This configuration file is auto-generated.
#
# WARNING: Do not edit this file, your changes will be lost.
# Please create/edit /etc/network/interfaces.head and
# /etc/network/interfaces.tail instead, their contents will be
# inserted at the beginning and at the end of this file, respectively.
#
# NOTE: it is NOT guaranteed that the contents of /etc/network/interfaces.tail
# will be at the very end of this file.
#

# Auto generated lo interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# Auto generated venet0 interface
auto venet0
iface venet0 inet manual
        up ifconfig venet0 up
        up ifconfig venet0 127.0.0.2
        up route add default dev venet0
        down route del default dev venet0
        down ifconfig venet0 down


iface venet0 inet6 manual
        up route -A inet6 add default dev venet0
        down route -A inet6 del default dev venet0

auto venet0:0
iface venet0:0 inet static
        address 62.108.41.179
        netmask 255.255.255.255
```


----------



## florian030 (24. März 2016)

Dann lass doch mal 
php5-memcached
php5-ming
php5-ps
einfach weg?


----------



## Till (24. März 2016)

Das liegt daran dass Du einen vserver hast und das Tutorial auf einem root server geschrieben wurde. Deine interfaces Datei ist aber so ok, da brauchst Du nichts ändern. venet interfaces sind von der Virtualisierungssoftware virtuozzo bzw. openvz.


----------



## Till (24. März 2016)

Was Florian gesagt hast kannst Du übrigens auch machen, die Pakete sind nicht kritisch, ispconfig läuft auch ohne sie.


----------



## ToBu (24. März 2016)

So ich habe die source.list ausgetauscht

Nun sieht es so aus!?


```
root@web:/# apt-get install apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-doc apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils libexpat1 ssl-cert libapache2-mod-php5 php5 php5-common php5-gd php5-mysql php5-imap phpmyadmin php5-cli php5-cgi libapache2-mod-fcgid apache2-suexec php-pear php-auth php5-mcrypt mcrypt php5-imagick imagemagick libapache2-mod-suphp libruby libapache2-mod-ruby libapache2-mod-python php5-curl php5-intl php5-memcache php5-memcached php5-ming php5-ps php5-pspell php5-recode php5-snmp php5-sqlite php5-tidy php5-xmlrpc php5-xsl memcached
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree      
Reading state information... Done
apache2-mpm-prefork is already the newest version.
apache2-mpm-prefork set to manually installed.
apache2-utils is already the newest version.
apache2-utils set to manually installed.
apache2.2-common is already the newest version.
apache2.2-common set to manually installed.
libexpat1 is already the newest version.
libexpat1 set to manually installed.
ssl-cert is already the newest version.
ssl-cert set to manually installed.
php5-common is already the newest version.
php5-common set to manually installed.
php5-cli is already the newest version.
php5-cli set to manually installed.
libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version.
libapache2-mod-php5 set to manually installed.
php5 is already the newest version.
Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
or been moved out of Incoming.
The following information may help to resolve the situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies:
php5-cgi : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.45-0+deb7u2) but 5.6.19-1~dotdeb+7.1 is to be installed
php5-curl : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.45-0+deb7u2) but 5.6.19-1~dotdeb+7.1 is to be installed
php5-gd : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.45-0+deb7u2) but 5.6.19-1~dotdeb+7.1 is to be installed
php5-imap : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.45-0+deb7u2) but 5.6.19-1~dotdeb+7.1 is to be installed
php5-intl : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.45-0+deb7u2) but 5.6.19-1~dotdeb+7.1 is to be installed
php5-mcrypt : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.45-0+deb7u2) but 5.6.19-1~dotdeb+7.1 is to be installed
php5-mysql : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.45-0+deb7u2) but 5.6.19-1~dotdeb+7.1 is to be installed
php5-pspell : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.45-0+deb7u2) but 5.6.19-1~dotdeb+7.1 is to be installed
php5-recode : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.45-0+deb7u2) but 5.6.19-1~dotdeb+7.1 is to be installed
php5-snmp : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.45-0+deb7u2) but 5.6.19-1~dotdeb+7.1 is to be installed
php5-sqlite : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.45-0+deb7u2) but 5.6.19-1~dotdeb+7.1 is to be installed
php5-tidy : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.45-0+deb7u2) but 5.6.19-1~dotdeb+7.1 is to be installed
php5-xmlrpc : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.45-0+deb7u2) but 5.6.19-1~dotdeb+7.1 is to be installed
php5-xsl : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.45-0+deb7u2) but 5.6.19-1~dotdeb+7.1 is to be installed
E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
```


----------



## Till (24. März 2016)

Wie kommt denn da dotdeb rein, das ist kein standed debian repository und auch nicht bestandteil der sources.list des tutorials. Hast Du da dotdeb selbst eingebunden oder liefert Dein ISP so ein non standrad basis system aus?


----------



## Till (24. März 2016)

Intalliere erst mal das System fertig. Du kannst nachher beliebige Zusatz PHP Versionen installieren, siehe tutorials auf ispconfig.org.


----------



## ToBu (24. März 2016)

Bei quotacheck -avugm kommt folgendes


```
root@web:/# quotacheck -avugm
quotacheck: Cannot find filesystem to check or filesystem not mounted with quota option.
```


----------



## Till (24. März 2016)

Das ist ok da Du einen openvz basierten vserver hast, da wird quota auf dem host system durch deinen provider geregelt.


----------



## ToBu (24. März 2016)

Und das nächste problem beim Jailkit


```
root@web:/tmp# cd jailkit-2.17
root@web:/tmp/jailkit-2.17# ./debian/rules binarycd ..
make: *** No rule to make target `binarycd'.  Stop.
root@web:/tmp/jailkit-2.17# dpkg -i jailkit_2.17-1_*.deb
dpkg: error processing jailkit_2.17-1_*.deb (--install):
cannot access archive: No such file or directory
Errors were encountered while processing:
jailkit_2.17-1_*.deb
root@web:/tmp/jailkit-2.17# rm -rf jailkit-2.17*
root@web:/tmp/jailkit-2.17#
```


----------



## robotto7831a (24. März 2016)

ISPConfig selber ist nur eine Verwaltungsoberfläche in PHP und hat selber keine Dienste.

Definiere Mail Empfang und Versand geht nicht.

https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-u...pm-and-fastcgi-with-ispconfig-3-debian-wheezy


----------



## nowayback (24. März 2016)

das ist nicht ispconfig, sondern z.b. amavis


----------



## ToBu (24. März 2016)

kann man das reduzieren?


----------



## ToBu (24. März 2016)

Noch ein Nachtrag zum Problem mit den Mails ...

bei SquirrelMail kann ich mich auch mit keiner E-Mail Adresse einloggen ... also Benutzer: xxx@xxx.de und Pass: das vergebe bei der Einrichtung der E-Mail Adresse

Oder bin ich jetzt komplett verkehrt?


----------



## nowayback (24. März 2016)

laufen die dienste? server mal rebootet? was sagen die logfiles?


----------



## robotto7831a (25. März 2016)

Zitat von ToBu:


> Die Anleitung ist für php 5.3 ... ich muss noch auf 5.5 updaten und von da aus aus 5.6


Google kennst Du oder?

Erster Treffer.

https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-b...e-and-apcu-for-ispconfig-3-on-debian-7-wheezy

Du sollst auch nicht das System PHP Updaten sondern als zusätzliche PHP Version installieren. Wenn Du das System PHP unbedingt updaten willst, dann hilft dir dotdeb.org. Oder aber warum nimmst Du nicht gleich die neuste Debian Version? Dort ist das System PHP bereits Version 5.6.

Zu dem Mailproblem. Das Maillog wäre hilfreich.


----------



## ToBu (25. März 2016)

danke ... diese Anleitung habe ich wirklich nicht gefunden...
Habe die auf Seite 2 genommen 

Nun hänge ich an dem Punkt fest ...

```
... and add the following line at the end:
[...]
zend_extension=opcache.so
```
Ist das so gemeint das ich am Ende der Datei das anhänge!? Diese sieht ja so aus


```
[curl]
; A default value for the CURLOPT_CAINFO option. This is required to be an
; absolute path.
;curl.cainfo =

[openssl]
; The location of a Certificate Authority (CA) file on the local filesystem
; to use when verifying the identity of SSL/TLS peers. Most users should
; not specify a value for this directive as PHP will attempt to use the
; OS-managed cert stores in its absence. If specified, this value may still
; be overridden on a per-stream basis via the "cafile" SSL stream context
; option.
;openssl.cafile=

; If openssl.cafile is not specified or if the CA file is not found, the
; directory pointed to by openssl.capath is searched for a suitable
; certificate. This value must be a correctly hashed certificate directory.
; Most users should not specify a value for this directive as PHP will
; attempt to use the OS-managed cert stores in its absence. If specified,
; this value may still be overridden on a per-stream basis via the "capath"
; SSL stream context option.
;openssl.capath=

; Local Variables:
; tab-width: 4
; End:
```
Es wäre mir sehr hofreich wenn mir jemand genau sagen kann was zu tun ist ... möchte nichts falsch machen


----------



## robotto7831a (25. März 2016)

Ja, ganz hinten in einer neuen Zeile dran hängen


----------



## ToBu (25. März 2016)

Nun habe ich alles installiert und in ispconfig php 5.6 angelegt und bei der Seite aktiviert ... und nun kommt ein 500 Fehler
Denke mal in der Ini Datei habe ich das Ende falsch gemacht!? Oder?


```
; Local Variables:
; tab-width: 4
; End:

zend_extension=opcache.so

extension=apcu.so
apc.enabled=1
apc.shm_size=128M
apc.ttl=0
apc.gc_ttl=600
apc.enable_cli=1
apc.mmap_file_mask=/tmp/apc.XXXXXX
;apc.mmap_file_mask=/dev/zero
;apc.shm_segments = 5

extension=memcache.so
```


----------



## robotto7831a (25. März 2016)

Was sagt das Errorlog?


----------



## ToBu (25. März 2016)

die letzten Einträge sehen so aus

/var/log/apache2/error.log


```
[Fri Mar 25 11:23:02 2016] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Fri Mar 25 11:23:03 2016] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Fri Mar 25 11:23:03 2016] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)
[Fri Mar 25 11:23:03 2016] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Fri Mar 25 11:23:03 2016] [notice] Digest: done
PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/ming.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
[Fri Mar 25 11:23:03 2016] [notice] FastCGI: process manager initialized (pid 12815)
[Fri Mar 25 11:23:03 2016] [error] python_init: Python version mismatch, expected '2.7.2+', found '2.7.3'.
[Fri Mar 25 11:23:03 2016] [error] python_init: Python executable found '/usr/bin/python'.
[Fri Mar 25 11:23:03 2016] [error] python_init: Python path being used '/usr/lib/python2.7/:/usr/lib/python2.7/plat-linux2:/usr/lib/python2.7/lib-tk:/usr/lib/p$
[Fri Mar 25 11:23:03 2016] [notice] mod_python: Creating 8 session mutexes based on 150 max processes and 0 max threads.
[Fri Mar 25 11:23:03 2016] [notice] mod_python: using mutex_directory /tmp
[Fri Mar 25 11:23:03 2016] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Fri Mar 25 11:23:03 2016] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (Debian) DAV/2 mod_fastcgi/mod_fastcgi-SNAP-0910052141 mod_fcgid/2.3.6 PHP/5.4.45-0+deb7u2 mod_python/3.3.1 P$
PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cgi/conf.d/ming.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cgi/conf.d/ming.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cgi/conf.d/ming.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
```


----------



## robotto7831a (25. März 2016)

Und von dem VHost?


----------



## ToBu (25. März 2016)

```
[Fri Mar 25 11:19:19 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:19:19 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php

[Fri Mar 25 11:19:19 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:19:19 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php

[Fri Mar 25 11:19:22 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:19:22 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php

[Fri Mar 25 11:19:22 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:19:22 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php

[Fri Mar 25 11:19:23 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:19:23 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php

[Fri Mar 25 11:19:23 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:19:23 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php

[Fri Mar 25 11:20:27 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server, referer: http://www.$

[Fri Mar 25 11:20:27 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php, referer: http://www.xxx.com/administrator/in$

[Fri Mar 25 11:20:33 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server, referer: http://www.$

[Fri Mar 25 11:20:33 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php, referer: http://www.xxx.com/administrator/in$

[Fri Mar 25 11:20:56 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:20:56 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php

[Fri Mar 25 11:20:56 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:20:56 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php

[Fri Mar 25 11:21:28 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server, referer: http://www.$

[Fri Mar 25 11:21:28 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php, referer: http://www.xxx.com/administrator/in$

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:08 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:08 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:12 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:12 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:13 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:13 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:13 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:13 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:18 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:18 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:25 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:25 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:34 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:34 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:37 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:37 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:37 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:37 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:58 2016] [warn] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server

[Fri Mar 25 11:22:58 2016] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] Premature end of script headers: index.php
```


----------



## ToBu (25. März 2016)

die letzten Einträge des Mail logs sehen wie folgt aus



```
Mar 25 11:50:01 web postfix/smtpd[13879]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1]
Mar 25 11:50:01 web postfix/smtpd[13879]: disconnect from localhost[::1]
Mar 25 11:50:01 web dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<bXIuU90uswAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB>
Mar 25 11:50:01 web dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<N5IuU90uCQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB>
Mar 25 11:51:10 web postfix/qmgr[3744]: 65C30274C9BE: from=<info@iworks.de>, size=2007, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 25 11:51:10 web postfix/qmgr[3744]: 0F4DA274C9AF: from=<bounasdasdce@wintheasdasdlot.biasdasdz>, size=4821, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 25 11:51:10 web postfix/qmgr[3744]: 9B3D9274C9B3: from=<info@fleming.net>, size=2003, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 25 11:51:10 web postfix/qmgr[3744]: E3CEC274C9BB: from=<info@boas.de>, size=2009, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 25 11:51:10 web postfix/qmgr[3744]: 5DEC9274C988: from=<notification@synology.com>, size=13621, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 25 11:51:10 web postfix/qmgr[3744]: A23F9274C9BA: from=<bounces-417005384155278664@notifications.pinterest.com>, size=42249, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 25 11:51:10 web postfix/qmgr[3744]: AD8C5274C9B5: from=<bounces-417005384155278664@notifications.pinterest.com>, size=81947, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 25 11:51:11 web postfix/error[13978]: 65C30274C9BE: to=<torsten@xxx.de>, relay=none, delay=582, delays=582/0.01/0/0.33, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect t$
Mar 25 11:51:11 web postfix/error[13981]: 9B3D9274C9B3: to=<holger@xxx.de>, relay=none, delay=2326, delays=2325/0.02/0/0.4, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect t$
Mar 25 11:51:11 web postfix/error[13979]: 0F4DA274C9AF: to=<torsten@xxx.de>, relay=none, delay=4718, delays=4718/0.01/0/0.4, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect $
Mar 25 11:51:11 web postfix/error[13985]: 5DEC9274C988: to=<holger@xxx.de>, relay=none, delay=17138, delays=17137/0.03/0/0.38, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connec$
Mar 25 11:51:11 web postfix/error[13983]: E3CEC274C9BB: to=<torsten@xxx.de>, relay=none, delay=992, delays=991/0.02/0/0.39, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect t$
Mar 25 11:51:11 web postfix/error[13978]: A23F9274C9BA: to=<pinterest@xxx.de>, relay=none, delay=1118, delays=1117/0.33/0/0.17, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: conne$
Mar 25 11:51:11 web postfix/error[13989]: AD8C5274C9B5: to=<pinterest@xxx.de>, relay=none, delay=2261, delays=2260/0.34/0/0.16, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: conne$
Mar 25 11:53:21 web postfix/anvil[13881]: statistics: max connection rate 1/60s for (smtp:85.30.120.78) at Mar 25 11:49:48
Mar 25 11:53:21 web postfix/anvil[13881]: statistics: max connection count 1 for (smtp:85.30.120.78) at Mar 25 11:49:48
Mar 25 11:53:21 web postfix/anvil[13881]: statistics: max message rate 1/60s for (smtp:85.30.120.78) at Mar 25 11:49:49
Mar 25 11:53:21 web postfix/anvil[13881]: statistics: max cache size 1 at Mar 25 11:49:48
Mar 25 11:53:36 web dovecot: auth-worker(14046): mysql(localhost): Connected to database dbispconfig
Mar 25 11:53:50 web dovecot: pop3-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempts in 2 secs): user=<wythe>, method=PLAIN, rip=12.160.103.210, lip=62.108.41.179, session=<kdy0YN0uvQAMoGfS>
Mar 25 11:53:50 web dovecot: auth-worker(14049): mysql(localhost): Connected to database dbispconfig
Mar 25 11:53:50 web dovecot: auth-worker(14051): mysql(localhost): Connected to database dbispconfig
Mar 25 11:53:50 web dovecot: auth-worker(14053): mysql(localhost): Connected to database dbispconfig
Mar 25 11:53:50 web dovecot: auth-worker(14055): mysql(localhost): Connected to database dbispconfig
Mar 25 11:53:50 web dovecot: auth-worker(14057): mysql(localhost): Connected to database dbispconfig
Mar 25 11:53:50 web dovecot: auth-worker(14059): mysql(localhost): Connected to database dbispconfig
Mar 25 11:54:28 web dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 5 attempts in 52 secs): user=<xxx.xxx@xxx.com>, method=PLAIN, rip=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, lip=62.108.41.179, TLS, sessi$
Mar 25 11:54:41 web dovecot: auth-worker(14075): mysql(localhost): Connected to database dbispconfig
Mar 25 11:54:41 web dovecot: auth-worker(14077): mysql(localhost): Connected to database dbispconfig
Mar 25 11:54:41 web dovecot: auth-worker(14080): mysql(localhost): Connected to database dbispconfig
Mar 25 11:54:43 web dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 5 attempts in 67 secs): user=<xxx@xxx.com>, method=PLAIN, rip=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, lip=62.108.41.179, TLS, sessio$
Mar 25 11:54:43 web dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 5 attempts in 67 secs): user=<xxx@xxx.com>, method=PLAIN, rip=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, lip=62.108.41.179, TLS, session=<8$
Mar 25 11:54:43 web dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 5 attempts in 67 secs): user=<google@xxx.com>, method=PLAIN, rip=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, lip=62.108.41.179, TLS, session=<iG$
Mar 25 11:54:43 web dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 5 attempts in 67 secs): user=<xxx@xxx.de>, method=PLAIN, rip=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, lip=62.108.41.179, TLS, session=<rqP6X90uD$
Mar 25 11:54:43 web dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 5 attempts in 67 secs): user=<info@xxx.com>, method=PLAIN, rip=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, lip=62.108.41.179, TLS, session=<ZJb6$
Mar 25 11:54:43 web dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 5 attempts in 67 secs): user=<xing@xxx.com>, method=PLAIN, rip=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, lip=62.108.41.179, TLS, session=<5nT6$
Mar 25 11:54:43 web dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 5 attempts in 67 secs): user=<mail@xxx.de>, method=PLAIN, rip=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, lip=62.108.41.179, TLS, session=<xYT6X90uDABOMbMH>
Mar 25 11:54:43 web dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 5 attempts in 67 secs): user=<xxx@xxx.de>, method=PLAIN, rip=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, lip=62.108.41.179, TLS, session=<C7b6X90uFgBOM$
Mar 25 11:54:43 web dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 5 attempts in 67 secs): user=<facebook@xxx.com>, method=PLAIN, rip=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, lip=62.108.41.179, TLS, session=<$
Mar 25 11:54:43 web dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 5 attempts in 67 secs): user=<test@xxx.de>, method=PLAIN, rip=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, lip=62.108.41.179, TLS, session=<29H6X90uEABOMbMH>
Mar 25 11:55:01 web dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=</bYQZd0u2wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB>
Mar 25 11:55:01 web dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<orcQZd0uhQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB>
Mar 25 11:55:01 web postfix/smtpd[14124]: connect from localhost[::1]
Mar 25 11:55:01 web postfix/smtpd[14124]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1]
Mar 25 11:55:01 web postfix/smtpd[14124]: disconnect from localhost[::1]
Mar 25 11:56:10 web postfix/qmgr[3744]: 63866274C97D: from=<info@mikacare.net>, size=4107, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 25 11:56:10 web postfix/qmgr[3744]: 8971D274C9BD: from=<root@web.xxx.de>, size=1005, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 25 11:56:10 web postfix/qmgr[3744]: 56B58274C98A: from=<root@web.xxx.de>, size=1005, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 25 11:56:10 web postfix/qmgr[3744]: 5F23E274C9B1: from=<root@web.xxx.de>, size=1005, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 25 11:56:10 web postfix/qmgr[3744]: A6B37274C9BC: from=<xxx@xxxxxx.net>, size=23105, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 25 11:56:10 web postfix/smtp[14167]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Mar 25 11:56:10 web postfix/smtp[14168]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Mar 25 11:56:10 web postfix/smtp[14167]: 63866274C97D: to=<xing@xxx.com>, relay=none, delay=21460, delays=21460/0.01/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:$
Mar 25 11:56:10 web postfix/smtp[14168]: 8971D274C9BD: to=<root@web.xxx.de>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=1028, delays=1028/0.02/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0$
Mar 25 11:56:10 web postfix/smtp[14168]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Mar 25 11:56:10 web postfix/smtp[14167]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Mar 25 11:56:10 web postfix/smtp[14167]: 56B58274C98A: to=<root@web.xxx.de>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=17228, delays=17228/0.27/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127$
Mar 25 11:56:10 web postfix/smtp[14168]: 5F23E274C9B1: to=<root@web.xxx.de>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=4628, delays=4628/0.27/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0$
Mar 25 11:56:10 web postfix/error[14174]: A6B37274C9BC: to=<xxx@xxxxxx.net>, relay=none, delay=945, delays=945/0.38/0/0.1, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: c$
Mar 25 11:58:10 web dovecot: auth-worker(14208): mysql(localhost): Connected to database dbispconfig
Mar 25 11:58:12 web dovecot: pop3-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempts in 2 secs): user=<xavier>, method=PLAIN, rip=12.160.103.210, lip=62.108.41.179, session=<DT5OcN0ubgAMoGfS>
Mar 25 11:59:30 web postfix/scache[14173]: statistics: start interval Mar 25 11:56:10
Mar 25 11:59:30 web postfix/scache[14173]: statistics: domain lookup hits=0 miss=2 success=0%
Mar 25 11:59:30 web postfix/scache[14173]: statistics: address lookup hits=0 miss=2 success=0%
```


----------



## wotan2005 (25. März 2016)

Sorry für OT, aber wenn ich das hier so meterweise lesen, sollte der Threadopener überlegen einen Managed-(v)Server zunehmen oder aber Shared-Webhosting.
Spätestens beim ersten gehackten Webspace/Postfach ist er hoffnungslos überfordert.


----------



## ToBu (25. März 2016)

jeder hat mal angefangen ... und es wird ja so langsam

versenden von Mail klappt mittlerweile schon mal

Bleibt noch das Empfangen und das Php Problem


----------



## nowayback (25. März 2016)

Zitat von ToBu:


> jeder hat mal angefangen


ja, im lan und nicht an ner dicken leitung mit öffentlicher ip



Zitat von ToBu:


> Mar 25 13:47:04 web postfix/error[18455]: F335B274C9CF: to=<test@xxx.de>, relay=none, delay=0.3, delays=0.24/0/0/0.07, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (*delivery temporarily suspended*: connect to 127$


sieht danach aus als wenn irgendein dienst nicht richtig läuft. poste solche zeilen bitte vollständig



Zitat von ToBu:


> Mar 25 13:47:07 web dovecot: pop3-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempts in 2 secs): *user=<xuan>*, method=PLAIN, rip=12.160.103.210, lip=62.108.41.179, session=<8RDV9d4uzAAMoGfS>


Per default sollte man sich mit der E-Mail Adresse anmelden und nicht nur mit dem Teil vor dem @



Zitat von ToBu:


> [Fri Mar 25 11:20:27 2016] [error] [client 198.41.243.63] Premature end of script headers: index.php, referer: http://www.xxx.com/administrator/in$


Bitte prüfe erstmal mit der Standart index.php ob  der Zugriff funktioniert. Bei dir könnte es sonst mehrere Ursachen geben, z.b. ungültige .htaccess oder tatsächlich ein fehler in der speziellen datei oder oder oder...
alternativ kannst du auch einfach eine anlegen mit dem inhalt 

```
<?php
phpinfo();
```
und diese dann aufrufen. 



Zitat von ToBu:


> PHP Deprecated: Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cgi/conf.d/ming.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0


die datei /etc/php5/cgi/conf.d/ming.ini editieren und aus der # in der ersten zeile ein ; machen



Zitat von ToBu:


> [Fri Mar 25 11:23:03 2016] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)


Hier hast du Mist gebaut beim Zertifikat einbinden bzw. generieren


----------



## ToBu (25. März 2016)

Es ist ein Unglück passiert mit unserem Server ... und da alle über Ostern im Urlaub sind die das sonst machen ... muss ich mich halt selber kümmern ... habe auf die schnelle niemanden griffbereit!



> [Fri Mar 25 11:23:03 2016] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)


Da habe ich wohl etwas falsches angegeben ... ich habe keine Zertifikate!?



> [Fri Mar 25 11:20:27 2016] [error] [client 198.41.243.63] Premature end of script headers: index.php, referer: http://www.xxx.com/administrator/in$


Der Server läuft wieder ... da war er kurz offline


----------



## ToBu (26. März 2016)

Das PHP Update hat sich erledigt - Funzt! Danke an alle die mich unterstützt haben ... bei der Installationshilfe und der Fehlerbeseitigung!

Nun bleibt nur noch das IMAP Problem ... ich würde mich freuen wenn mir da jemand unter die Arme greift!


----------



## nowayback (26. März 2016)

Zitat von ToBu:


> Nun bleibt nur noch das IMAP Problem


versuch dich einzuloggen mit benutzername: email@adresse.endung und dem dazugehörigen pw und poste danach den entsprechenden teil des mail.log


----------



## ToBu (26. März 2016)

Danke, habe mich gerade einmal über SquirreMail versucht einzuloggen

Folgendes wird protokolliert im /var/log/mail.log


```
Mar 26 08:52:07 web dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempts in 2 secs): user=$xxx@xxx.de>, method=PLAIN, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<jBOk9O4uQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB>
```
So vom Mail Program


```
Mar 26 09:08:56 web postfix/smtpd[17297]: connect from unknown[xxxx.xxx.5.67]
Mar 26 09:08:58 web postfix/smtpd[17297]: warning: unknown[185.130.5.67]: SASL LOGIN authentication $n failed: UGFzc3dvcmQ6
Mar 26 09:08:58 web postfix/smtpd[17297]: lost connection after AUTH from unknown[xxxx.xxx.5.67]
Mar 26 09:08:58 web postfix/smtpd[17297]: disconnect from unknown[xxxx.xxx.5.67]
```


----------



## robotto7831a (26. März 2016)

Das Passwort ist aber richtig? Irgendwelche Sonderzeichen im Passwort?


----------



## ToBu (26. März 2016)

Nein ... nur Buchstaben (klein-gross)

Als ich die Installationsanleitung durchgegangen bin ist mir in den kopf gekommen das ich evtl. bei Mail Name den Namen der Webservers eingegeben habe (web.xxx.de) anstatt mail.xxx.de

General type of mail configuration:<-- Internet SiteSystem 
mail name: <-- server1.example.com
New password for the MySQL "root" user: <-- yourrootsqlpassword
Repeat password for the MySQL "root" user: <-- yourrootsqlpassword


----------



## robotto7831a (26. März 2016)

Was ergeben folgende Befehle.


```
hostname --fqdn

postconf mydestination
```


----------



## ToBu (26. März 2016)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Was ergeben folgende Befehle.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## ToBu (26. März 2016)

noch einmal von einem gerade gemachten Versuch


```
Mar 26 13:20:46 web dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login (auth failed, 5 attempts in 10 secs): user=<test@bulk.de>, method=PLAIN, rip=xxx.xxx.xxx, lip=xxx.xxx.xxx, TLS: Disconnected, session=<K/$on=<K/b4tPIugABOMU5q>
Mar 26 13:21:34 web postfix/smtpd[24626]: connect from f049078106.adsl.alicedsl.de[xxx.xxx.xxx]
Mar 26 13:21:34 web postfix/smtpd[24626]: disconnect from f049078106.adsl.alicedsl.de[xxx.xxx.xxx]
```
Was fehlt da? bzw. was ist falsch


----------



## Till (29. März 2016)

Laut Log wurde 5 mal ein falsches Passwort vom mail client an den server gesendet.


----------

